# Brian Spake ex-Dart Line



## Hector (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello Brian. We were in Dart Atlantic and I was Mate and had my kids with me. How are you. Pete Brown.
My call sign is HECTOR


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Pete *and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------

